# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Rutina de comuniones 2012

## MagDani

Después de varios años con prácticamente la misma rutina de comuniones (solo había cambiado algunos juegos entre unos años y otros), este año por motivos varios (no viene al caso pero puede que igualmente los cuente luego) he decidido cambiar casi por completo mi rutina de comuniones.

Me ha costado mucho decidirme, pero si no lo pruebo no lo sabré, me he decidido a eliminar juegos que se que funcionan y gustan por otros "nuevos" (que creo que también encajan bien y gustan para darle un giro completo, para que el que vió mi rutina del año pasado, si repite este año (la comunión de un hermano o primo de alguien que la tomo el año pasado) vea algo completamente diferente.

*He eliminado* juegos muy chulos como: (Escribo esto por si a alguien estaba pensando en cambiar algún juego y le sirve como idea) 

-El billete firmado en el plátano (que al final aparece en un tubo metálico cerrado con candado dentro de una bolsa que está en la mesa del voluntario)
-Juegos de cuerdas como la pesadilla del profesor y Fiber optics (enlazados)
-La bolsa y el huevo
-tortilla en el sombrero (sombreo de cocinero de papel que fabrica el propio voluntario)
-D'lites
-Pousha d'pousha (versión de Pepe Carroll)
-Baraja jumbo partida en diagonal, yo lo llamo test de compatibilidad
-Tetera arco iris + fp pañuelos colores (yo lo llamo la tetera de la bruja Olga)
-vaso con polvos solidificantes ( rutina que yo llamo "La fe en el mago")
-Calcetines en hilo de tender con bolsa For***e rejilla...
-Pollitos a esconder (mi versión de los Osos amorosos de Ignoto) 

Y las _novedades de este año_ para las comuniones son:
-caja y el dado (clásico pasa pasa)
-botellas locas
-agua (leche) en el periódico
-pizarra parlante
-Nico (mi racoon) + carta mordida
-Sueño del avaro
-Libro de colorear (esto lo he usado antes) pero ahora con aparición lápiz Gigante
-Pañuelo SXX
-Trilogy para los papis.

y algunas de las *cosas que mantengo* son:
-Periódico roto
-Cuerda Fakir + nido de varitas
-Cardiographic
-Rutina corta de los Indios emplumados by MagDani (libro de fuego, conos Tarbell y cintas+ plumeros cambio de color) 

*Los juegos "nuevos"* o mejor dicho novedades en la rutina, que están archi-probados, pero no en el mismo espectáculo.

El orden de los juegos ya lo pondré mas adelante, ahora los he escrito según me venían a la cabeza.
Lo tengo muy ensayado utilizo 4 pistas de audio en diferentes momentos del show que están editadas para que duren justo lo necesario.

Este sábado estreno esta rutina nueva de comuniones 2012, ya os diré como va el conjunto con publico real.

Bueno una pequeña aclaración,tanto a Nico como a la pizarra parlante, solo los voy a sacar un momentito, por que con ellos se puede uno estar un buen rato, en principio el plan para ellos es breve, luego en el directo ya veremos que pasa.

Un saludito para todos

----------


## Ritxi

Por conersaciones anteriores ya sabes lo que pienso, así que ADELANTE!!

Pero por favor, quiero una crónica de todo, todo, todo  :Smile1:

----------


## kazam

hola magDani, me parece estupendo que varies  las rutinas ya que ati te rompe las monotonia que se puede llegar a crear al realizarla durante tanto tiempo,los cambios hara que aunque los numeros que metas los tengas bien ensayados que estoy seguro,estaras atento haber si la rutina en conjunto es satisfactoria para el publico y eso te ara estar con los cinco sentidos.
los numeros me parecen buenos y creo que te va a quedar una rutina entretenida y a la gente le va a encantar.
yo tambien tengo algunas comuniones contratadas, yo estoy obligado a tener varias rutinas de ocho o nueve numeros por show ya que vivo en un pueblo pequeño de siete mil habitantes,arenas de san pedro (avila), esto hace que los niños coincidan en muchos acontecimientos,pero me biene bien porque cuando salgo fuera puedo variarlos tambien y ami se me hace mas entretenido.
el numero de agua a leche en el periodico yo lo realizo hechando el agua y se transforma en zumo de naranja,tengo una rutina muy simpatica y al final el niño quiere probar haber si es verda que es zumo y comprueba que es verdad se quedan alucinados.
MUCHA SUERTE YA NOS CONTARAS

----------


## Moñiño

Yo no soy muy partidario de cambiar tanto un show. Maxime cuando es en lugares que no te han visto. Cambiar tanto, supune un moton de puntos mas de atencion a tener en cuenta en un show que cambiar una o dos cosas.
Ademas, por muy ensayado que lo tengas, en tu casa, en tu garage, tienes unas condiciones que igual en el restaurante no. Espacio mas reducido, ventanas con luz latural, birsa si es en un jardin............. 
Lo que yo suelo hacer, es despues de tenerlos muy ensayados, en el grupo de teatro, que me sirven de referencia, probarlos. Es como una actuacion. Hay salen detalles, como que es mejor colocar esto aqui en vez de alli, que lo otro este a la izda en vez de a la derecha, como influye la luz, el especio escenico, la brisa, etc, etc. son solo uno de los pocos detalles a tener en cuenta en la actuacion. Y esto por juego. Si cambias 10 juegos, esto se multiplicara por 10. Imagina la de pausas pensando en lo que viene ahora, por que con los nervios de la actuacion dudas ese segundo, o por espacio tuviste que dejar en un sitio que ahora te molesta, pero que en casa en los ensayos, al ser otro espacio no tenias problemas.??
multiplica todo esto por el numero de juegos que cambias. Demasiado focos de antencion, que haran bajar la calidad del espectaculo.

No se si sera tu caso, pero cuando estoy en una gala que es benefica, pruebo entonces los juegos con publico. Al ser benefica, los detalles son mas permitidos, y pasables que no cuando te pagan. Hay ya tengo una prueba mas real de como funcionan. Es cuando luego, modifico uno o dos del show, para dar rodaje a estos juegos y poder incluirlos mas tarde, por ejemplo, en pueblos donde llevo ya 3 años actuando en las fiestas y si necesito que el show sea mas variado. Suelo modificarlos en shows, que salen po referencias de otros. Es decir, que quien me contrata puede que sea por que me vio en la fiesta de mengano y le guste. Obviamente no le dare el mismo show (aunque esto lo trato en las entrevistas donde vienen a contratarme, donde saco si se acuerdan de mucho o de poco, si ya paso un tiempo largo, o si quieren el mismo show por que les encanto, me ha pasado, y quieren regalarselo al sobrino tal cual). Es en estas donde suelo cambiar un par de juegos, para hacerlo algo mas novedosillo y exclusivo.
Nunca cambio tanto de golpe. Lo que llevo esta mas que probado y puede resultarme a mi monotono, pero se que tiene la calidad suficiente por la que el cliente ha pagado y que no lo ha visto. De la otra manera me arriesgo mas, a no dar la misma calidad y perder otros posibles clientes que puedan salir de esta comunion.
Como me dijo un maestro que tuve. Cambias dos juegos y dos detalles de otros dos juegos y el show sera nuevo para la misma gente. suficiente hasta dar con otras situaciones.
Salutres.

PD: Si tienes monotonia con tu show malo. Si a ti no te llena, no te gusta, no lo transmitiras a lso espectadores. Yo disfruto con lo que hago siempre. Ademas, el publico no siempre es el mismo. Siempre hay alguien nuevo y por lo tanto algo nuevo y diferente.

----------


## MagDani

Yo vivo en un pueblo pequeño de verdad 2000 habitantes (el de 7000 me parece gigante) el año pasado hice 2 comuniones en mi pueblo y otras dos el anterior (mas muchos cumpleaños) y mucho invitados repiten, sobre todo en los cumpleaños.
Este año no quería dar mas de lo mismo.

El show no me aburre ni me es monótono, es mas me encanta y me ha costado mucho decidirme a variarlo casi todo, pero es un imperativo comercial, pues mi publico (los niños de mi pueblo) se me han visto hacer casi todos los juegos que hago en las comuniones.

Los juegos no es que están probados o ensayado en casa (que lo están) están probados y ensayados en actuaciones reales y en mas de una ocasión, pero no como un conjunto, en un cumpleaños meto un par de juegos, entro meto otro, estas navidades cuando me contrataron para hacer un espectáculo en la plaza mayor de Almácera (el día antes del show de Magofilia) probé la pizarra parlante, las botellas locas y el trilogy (entre otros mas trillados) y el resultado fue muy bueno, especialmente la pizarra parlante. A Nico (racoon) lo he sacado muchas veces pero nunca en comuniones.

Osea que son juegos ya probados en publico pero en diferentes sesiones, por separado.
Este año toma la comunión mi hija (la semana que viene) y quería hacerle un show completamente nuevo para ella (nada que hubiera visto en otras comuniones del pueblo, ni en cumpleaños, ni en eventos mágicos de Papá) llevo mas de un año preparando la nueva rutina y he procurado no hacer ningún juego de esta, si mi hija acudía al evento, para que todo (o casi todo) sea nuevo para ella, he tenido el suficiente celo para que no me vea ensayar, para que la ilusión sea mayor.
Así que ya que montaba una rutina integra para mi hija (y que fuera lo mejor de lo mejor) pues también la usaré para las comuniones de este año.
Es mas para la de mi  hija también voy a quitar la parte que en el primer post he dicho que mantengo, pues quiero que para ella sea todo nuevo.

Se me olvidaba también he eliminado la producción y regalo de un pez real, los niños ya estaban esperando a ver de donde salia el pez (la mayoría de las veces de un bloc, otras de un calcetín, otra vez de mi propia mano....) y dije ya no hay mas peces por el momento y eso que la gente flipaba.

Yo me anoto que juegos y en que orden hago en cada actuación y me lo archivo, Igual que hace Moñiño, cuando me contratan, pregunto por quien le ha dado mi referencia, si me han visto, donde y cuando y así se que es exactamente lo que han visto y si quieren algo ligeramente diferente, lo mismo o algo completamente nuevo

----------


## MagDani

Bueno es un poco tarde para comentar todo (mañana o pasado con mas tiempo) solo decir que la nueva rutina ha sido todo un éxito.
Un abrazo

----------


## Vaza

Yo creo que siempre es bueno probar cosas "nuevas". Espero que te haya ido bien. A mi me gusta cambiar la forma de presentar los juegos que hago, siempre que me sea posible así como variar los juegos que presento si las actuaciones las realizo en sitios próximos. Siempre hay juegos con los que uno se siente más agusto, que normalmente hago ya que suelen funcionar y a la gente le gusta. Pero por suerte disponemos de un gran numero de juegos que nos permiten dar cierta "Flexibiildad" a nuestro espectáculo.

Como siempre en esto es como todo, va a gusto. Lo que está claro es que si no pruebas, no puedes saber si te funcionará o no.

Ya nos irás contando.

----------


## MagDani

La  rutina como tal (el enlazamiento de juegos, la compensación de emociones (risas/sorpresas), las nuevas pistas de audio, compensación niños/adultos) fue muy buena.

Y aun que en el primer post dije que iba a eliminar las cuerdas, al final las hice (es que les tengo cariño)

Empiezo con bastón aparición y periódico roto (esto ya lo hacía antes) es muy impactante, y marcha mi lugar.. (yo soy mago)
La pizarra parlante les entusiasma, pero solo la saco dos o tres minutos, pues no tengo una rutina aún montada y estoy probando las sensaciones que transmite, pintamos el dibujo entre 3 o cuatro niños, luego mueve los ojos (pero yo nunca me doy cuenta) les digo que me avisen (mientras los digo se mueven) bueno... una pasada, luego le preguntamos si esta vivo y habla, saluda responde alguna pregunta y lo dejo ahí.... Se que se le puede sacar mucho mas partido por que les gusta mucho, pero de momento es algo que tiene que ir creciendo.

La rutina completa de los indios emplumados (son unos 10 minutos) y estubieron tooodos los niños con los ojos como platos escuchando la história y disfrutando de la magia, ya que la rutina  tiene varios efectos (libro de fuego, conos tarbell, plumeros de colores) es una rutino que "parí" hace poco mas de dos años y ha ido evolucionando lentamente (el hilo de su nacimiento (marzo 2010) es este: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f21/plum...istoria-25284/ )

También alucinaron cuando Nico (raccon) se bebe todo un vaso de leche.

Los dos juegos en los que saqué adultos gustaron mucho, cuerda rota con mil gags y un test de compatibilidad (papas del comuniant@) con baraja jumbo, baraja pequeña, una caja de madera (para meter la baraja pequeña) + un sobre de predicción donde esta escrita la carta que va a escoger la voluntaria libremente en una extensión en mesa la voluntaria después de barajar ella y firmar la carta y que ademas coincide con la carta que elije el padre de la baraja Jumbo (que también ha barajado el mismo)
Este último es un juego mio, y es muyyy bueno e impactante. El recambio para este juego es el Trilogy que también tiene mucha fuerza.

Siempre hago uno de estos como final (el final para los papis) para dejarlos con la boca abierta mientras buscan la cartera...

Este Domingo hago otra comunión , esta super especial (la de mi hija) habrá algún ligero cambio (no pondré los indios emplumados que ya los tiene vistos y meteré de nuevo el billete en el plátano, que aun que lo he hecho en muchas comuniones, mi hija no me lo ha visto nunca) ahh, se me olvidaba, tras ciertas dudas y después de los consejos de Ritxi, también voy a meter (y además como comienzo) "Sin decir una Palabra"

No trato de convencer a nadie ni mucho menos de cual es el mejor o peor orden de las rutinas de comuniones o juegos, simplemente os cuanto unas pinceladas de la mia por si queréis tomar alguna idea.

Vaza, tengo ganas de conocerte, no veremos en Magiciando 2012, aun que ahí yo seguramente voy a hacer magia para adultos y compensamos las actuaciones.

----------


## Ritxi

Y te va a salir PERFECTO!!    :Cool:

----------


## kazam

Hola magdani, espero que la comunion de tu "princesita" haya sido todo un exito,estoy seguro que si pues habras puesto toda la carne en el asador.

No te preocupes porque no creo que nadie piense que trates de decirnos cual ha de ser el orden de las rutinas pues queda claro que es tu espectaculo y tu forma de organizarlo y lo unico que tratas es de aportar ideas que estan muy bien para todos.

Referente a la rutina de los indios emplumados me gusta mucho ya que yo soy de los que valora mucho un buen guion porque creo que es importantisimo y creo que el tuyo es muy divertido para los peques, me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir los plumeros ya que no doy con ellos.

----------


## MagDani

No se puede hacer publicidad de otras tiendas aquí (además donde los compré acabo de mirarlo y ya no los tienen), pero te diré que si escribes en google "plumeros cambio de color", te aparecerán algunos vídeos y algunas tiendas donde los venden.
Los míos son grandes de unos 40 cm, aun que yo les he recortado un poco el palo por abajo por motivos de transporte.

La comunión de mi hija fue Perfecta en todos los sentidos, lo único es que no pude terminar todos los juegos (me dejé dos) porque ya llevábamos una hora de show y habíamos contratado unos caballos para que los niños se diesen un paseo por el rio y la montaña y se nos hizo la hora  los caballos.
Quedaron todos encantados, eso si con ganas de mas.

En esta no hice los indios, por que mi hija ya los había visto, creo que la pizarra parlante y Nico (racoon) fueron los que triunfaron entre los peques.
Telepatía con origami, agua en el periódico creo que fue lo que mas gustó entre los aldultos y muchas risas con pañuelo S XX y telepatia inversa (juego en el que el publico adivina la carta que ha elegido el espectador mediante transmisión telepática, le pongo peluca, chistera, gasfas, tubo telepático...)

----------


## kazam

Hola magdani, ya he dado con el asunto de los plumeros son de 40cm. gracias, me alegro de tu exito en la comunion.

Yo tengo tres comuniones y tambien utilizare la transmision telepatica,ya que la diversion esta asegurada,yo les pongo peluca,antenas,gafas con vigote y para mandar las señales una varita transparente que lleva lucer que corretean por dentro. (un cachondeo).

el agua en el periodico tambien lo utilizo pues hace tiempo prepare una rutina con un guion muy entretenido y al fina lo que sale es zumo de naranja es impactante y gusta mucho a peques y mayores,me imagino que sabes como va.

Hay alguna posibilidad de intercambiar algun numero de magia, no se si esto se puede decir si he metido la pata lo siento mucho.

----------


## MagDani

Yo este año tengo pocas comuniones, he hecho dos y tres mas que me quedan, es verdad que he tenido que rechazar (mejor dicho pasar a un colega) dos mas por coincidencia de día, pero este año esta todo mucho mas flojo.

Claro que podemos intercambiar rutinas/juego, claro que si hombre. Ya que tienes los plumeros, pasame tu email (elmagodani#gmail.com   # = @  lo pongo así porque si no los spam automaticos de busquedas de email te bombardean el correo) y te paso la historia completa de mi rutina.

Me gustaría conoce tu rutina del agua y al zumo
Yo hago el agua en el periódico (quería hacer leche, pero de momento no..) desde hace poco, mi rutina aquí es simple, digo que cuando voy en el tren/metro, me gusta leer el el periódico y suelo llevar agua,  pero que aveces no me puedo sentar por que hay mucha gente, y claro la botella en una mano, el periódico en la otra, es un lio así que al final lo que hice es meter el agua en el periódico y así tenia una ano libre (lo despliego..) que no se preocupen porque por mucho que se mueva el tren el agua no se sale, (le doy la vuelta la periódico...) y luego cuando llego a casa/trabajo o cuando tengo sed, solo tengo que sacar el agua... (y la vacío en un vaso de leche disminución, el mediano, y claro lleno un vaso enorme de agua).

Mi idea era otra aún por macerar, mi idea era hacer lo mismo pero con leche real desde el principio o practicamente lo mismo(con agua) pero que saliese leche (ya sabéis como) pero es que no me gusta la leche falsa pues al ser toxica si se bebe, algún día en un descuido algún niño podría acceder y beber o probar y no se si vale la pena el riesgo.

Si lo hago todo con leche real desde el principio, el gimmik del periódico queda hecho una porqueria y hay que enjuagarlo mil veces
Lo malo es que la leche me viene al pelo, porque mas adelante saco un vaso con leche (vaso disminución autómatico) que se bebe Nico en la rutina, así que si usase una leche que he producido antes quedaría muy bien. Eso si, del vaso de leche que se bebe Nico (siempre quedan 2 cm que no se puede beber) me los bebo yo y dejo el vaso vacío y es en ese momento donde los niños flipan mas.. los escucho decir "mira si la leche es de verdad , si se la ha terminado el mago..."

Así que mi idea sería añadir agua al periódico producir leche falsa en un vaso mediano disminución, luego cuando sale Nico y tiene hambre recordamos que tenemos un vaso con leche (saco el otro vaso el automático con leche real) Nico se la bebe casi toda y yo la remato.

----------


## Ritxi

Si os sirve de ayuda yo lo hago con whisky (en verdad es Nestea),
digo que mi abuelo de joven era contrabandista y cruzaba la frontera escondiendo el whisky en un diario, al final le pego un gran sorbo y la gente se rie mucho. Cuando vamos 2 es la partener la que se lo va bebiendo sin que yo me entere.

También lo uno a este efecto: La Comedia del Vaso en el Cono de Papel - Bazar de Magia Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## Tovaric

Yo estoy pensando en enlazar varios juegos y quiero hacer leche en el periodico (con vaso "especial") y luego agua en el periodico, más conversión de agua en nieve tapando un envase de yogurt con pañuelos sacados de una caja de panecillos vacía.

Sería algo así como que cuando tengo sed y no tengo nada donde llevar líquidos para beber utilizo el periodico, pero que éste es especial y sólo le gusta beber leche (leche con el vaso) y no se deja ni una gota. Pero que por ejemplo si le echo agua, no la quiere y me la devuelve. (vierto el agua en envase de yogurt "tuneado" que enseño boca a bajo para demostrar que no hay nada). Luego la idea sería decir que con el calor que hace y tal, se me ocurriría la idea de hacer granizada con el agua que no ha querido el periodico y que voy a convertir el agua en nieve o hielo picado. Para eso necesito tapar el envase con mis pañuelos mágicos que saco de  la caja vacia y cuando destapo el yogurt, vuelvo al suelo el contenido de la nieve. (o a otro recipiente depende de donde esté.
Es un encadenamiento de efectos que creo que puede quedar muy chulo. Lo que me falta es el guión que una esa cadena. A ver que opinais y si teneis alguna idea mejor que mejor...
un saludo

----------


## MagDani

Ritxi, a ese vaso me refería yo.
Tovaric, Te puede quedar chulo pero tenes que encontrarle un sentido, quizás mejor que nieve, haces que desparezca el agua (polvos s*li**f*can**s) es otra posibilidad, entras en una pelea con el periódico, yo no quiero el agua, se la doy al periódico, el no la quiere y me la devuelve en un vaso, la haces desparecer, entrais en conflicto tu y el periódico, lo rompes, te arrepientes y se recompone...

ahora a darle al coco

----------


## Tovaric

Gracias Dani, los polvos que dices no los tengo (de momento). La verdad es que intento montar los juegos con lo poco que tengo ya que el presupuesto para magia ya ha sido superado con creces. Hay algunas cosillas que comentais que tendré que pedirme para el próximo pedido. Lo de la nieve lo he hecho alguna vez ya y gusta mucho a los niños. Seguiremos pensando a ver como articulo todo.

Un saludo

----------


## swaze

Magdani, en sustitucion de la leche falsa toxica quizas puedas usar leche en polvo, conseguirias el mismo efecto y adenas es bebible, solo busca una marca infantil de facil disolucion, luego si quieres miro la que uso yo

----------


## MagDani

Gracias es una buen idea, de momento  (esta noche) voy autilizar la idea de Kazam con el zumo de naranja.

Actúo en un restaurante en la zona de Castellón, es la primera vez que me llaman de ese restaurante, no me contrata el cliente ( osea el padre de la comunión ni el tio de la boda) si no que me contrata directamente el restaurante.
Voy a probar esta noche el zumo de naranja de kazam con la versión del cucurucho... Ya os cuento.
Si sale bien (seguro que si, en casa sale perfecto) mañana tengo otro bolo en un club de golf de Valencia lo volveré a hacer.

Pero yo no había pensado en la leche en polvo, lo estudiaré todo de nuevo.
Gracias

----------


## swaze

ya nos contaras que tal resultado ha dado la naranjada!

----------


## MagDani

He llegado al restaurante a las 22.00 me habian dicho de empezar a las 22.30.
Y me han dicho que se han retasado y que empezaremos a las 23.30.
Así que ahora estoy en el coche. .. esperando

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Ritxi

Dani, seguro que ha sido por la prorroga

----------


## MagDani

Hasta que no chutaron los penaltis, no pude empezar, el sitio que habían preparado para mi actuación estaba justo debajo de la tele...
¿alguien sabe a que hora terminó el partido? por que no se ni a que hora comencé la función, se que terminé a las 00:30 pero no se cuando comencé.

PD la rutina botella vaso de agua con cucurucho de periódico + agua en el periodico es muy buena. el final de la rutina con zumo de Naranja quedó muy bien

----------


## Ritxi

Si, yo ya hace un par de años que hago el comedy glass + agua al diario y si, funciona muy bien.  :001 005: 
Dani, me alegro por ti, lo siguiente, hacer mesas  :001 302:

----------


## MagDani

Al final no las hice, se suponía que haría 45 escenario y 15 min mesas.
Pero los adultos  abandonaron las mesas para ver mi show, lo alargue un poco mas terminé con un trilogy para los padres, y FINAL.

Cuando terminé de recoger eran poco mas de las 1:00 y estaba en la provincia de Castellón y aún tenia que rodar hacia Valencia

----------


## Tovaric

Pues la idea del zumo de naranja me viene que ni pintado para convertirlo en granizada de naranja!!!!!!!! así tengo la escusa del calor que hace para la conversión de zumo a granizada.
Mira que se aprende aquí!!!!! GRACIAS!!!
un saludo

----------


## MagDani

cuidado no quieran luego probar el granizado, el zumo si se puede beber, el granizado me temo que no

----------


## Tovaric

ya ya... gracias Dani. El helado es para el mago ajajjaja, lo mismo se me "cae" al suelo con un tropiezo si me veo en "apuros".

----------


## MagDani

Ayer todos quería probar el zumo de naranja, bebió un poco mi ayudante y un poco yo, luego media hora mas tarde otro niño que salió a ayudarme me pidió beber del zumo y le dí un poco, todos querían probarlo y al final me lo bebí yo todo. 

El hecho que se pueda beber, le da un carácter mas mágico los niños que lo probaron deciasn que era zumo de verdad y todos miraban con los ojos abiertos como platos.

Gracias Kazam por la idea, que nos diste unos posts mas atras

----------


## kazam

Hola a todos.

     Me alegro mucho que te valiera mi idea de convertir el agua en zumo ya que es impactante que heches agua y salga zumo que y ademas puedas darlo a probar,tengo que decir que ami han venido hasta mayores a probar si es verdad que es zumo.

     Yo he alargado un poco mas el final de la rutina, ahora cuando doy a probar un poco el zumo digo que me han dejado muy poquito y que tendre que fabricar mas para mi, cojo otro vaso lo cambio y el zumo crece pero cuando voy a bebermelo ocurre algo sorprendente le doy la vuelta al vaso y en vez de caer zumo cae un pañuelo de color naranja.

     Yo tuve una comunion el domingo y me ocurrio un poco como ati magdani tenia que empezar a las 18,30 y comenzo una hora mas tarde a esto le llamo "gajes del oficio",cuando seamos famosos les haremos esperar a ellos (je,je). pero merecio la pena pues todos lo pasamos bien y nos reimos mucho.

----------


## MagDani

Ese tipo de vaso, siempre me ha dado reparo utilizarlo, por el tema de los ángulos, pero supongo que es cuestión de probar y perder el miedo

----------


## Ritxi

> Yo tuve una comunion el domingo y me ocurrio un poco como ati magdani tenia que empezar a las 18,30 y comenzo una hora mas tarde a esto le llamo "gajes del oficio",cuando seamos famosos les haremos esperar a ellos (je,je). pero merecio la pena pues todos lo pasamos bien y nos reimos mucho.


Este año aún no he comenzado una comunión a la hora determinada  :O15:  
Más aún, el sábado me pasó una cosa curiosa, yo suelo llegar 1 hora antes para ver el sitio y montar, al verme la Sra se alegra y me dice que puedo empezar cuando quiera que los niños ya estan aburridos  :001 005: 
Pero.. al final entre que falta uno, los niños que no vienen... empecé 20 min tarde  :302: 
Es lo que hay

----------


## Prendes

Una duda inocente, ¿cuál es el motivompara no usar leche de verdad?

----------


## MagDani

Para que en el periódico entre agua y salga leche de verdad.... es un poco complicado. 
Un compañero comenta el tema de la leche en polvo, pero por mi experiencia como padre (cuando mis niños tomaban biberones de leche en polvo) te diré que hay que poner mucha cantidad de polvos para que tome un buen color, pero mucha. y ademas hay que agitar bien agitado (cosa que no se debe de hacer con el periódico) si no quieres que te salgan los tropezones. 
Por otra parte, la parte interna del gimmick, la no accesible no se puede limpiar bien, si quedasen resto de leche (y sobre todo algín grumo, seria fácil y se usa leche en polvo) se pudriría y olería fatal

Así que la leche queda descartada, si uso leche falsa (la tengo y ademas casi sin usar) son solo unas gotas y no necesita agitación, se puede poner tanto en el gimmmick como en el vaso (parecen todo ventajas) pero no se puede beber... y eso es un gran inconveniente.

La opción de poner agua, que no salga del cono, luego meter un vaso que se meta el agua entro, luego volver a meter el agua pero de oro modo y que al final nos salga zumo de naranja (bien argumentado por la charla) y que esta se pueda beber y de hecho se beba, es ideal.

----------


## Tovaric

lo único que se me ocurre Dani, es que el zumo de naranja esté dentro del gimmick y que "intruduzcas" el agua con el vaso de leche mágico. El problema es que con agua "canta" mucho. ¿Y si en vez de agua utilizas coca-cola por ejemplo? Así tienes la escusa de que cambias la coca cola por el zumo que es más sano. No se si estoy diciendo una barbaridad porque no se como va el comedy glass (será una de mis próximas adquisiciones porque veo que os gusta) y no se si hay que hacerlo obligatoriamente con agua o se puede hacer con otros líquidos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Prendes

Aaaahhhh vale vale vale, pillado, acabo de entender todo el hilo jajajja

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Si te sobre algo de zumo de naranja también puedes utilizarlo para verterlo en una caja en la cual luego metes un palo y sale el helado. Es que yo compré ese juego y la verdad es que a los niños les gusta mucho.

----------


## MagDani

No se cual es el juego, supongo como funciona, o mi mente se imagina como puede ser, pero... no conozco el juego.

el comedi, se puede hacer con cualquier líquido, pero no la transformación del aguan en el periódico.
De todos modos, tal y como lo tengo ahora me encanta, quizás una vuelta de tuerca seria lo de convertir el zumo el pañuelo color naranja o el helado que comenta el compañero

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Helado al instante o instant ice cream, seguro que en muchas tiendas de magia online lo hay y es barato. Te lo decía porque el helado que sale es de color naranja.

----------

